# SOF Ruck or Sniper Drag Bag



## ccford11 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm looking for a BlackHawk Sniper Drag bag or a SOF Ruck, I have for trade a 5.11 Sureshot watch. The watch is used and still in great condition.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a older Blackhawk dragbag.  Still in good shape. (2002 time frame)


----------



## ccford11 (Dec 13, 2009)

Sounds good what color and can you take a picture of it?


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Dec 13, 2009)

Its in storage right now.  Will did it out and post some pics.  It is a dark brown.


----------

